# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pregunta muy básica

## Dorito

Soy nuevo.
No entiendo porque despues de lo que ha llovido estas ultimad semanas el nivel total de agua en los embalses sigue bajando cada semana, a donde va toda esa agua?
Dorito

----------


## Jonasino

> Soy nuevo.
> No entiendo porque despues de lo que ha llovido estas ultimad semanas el nivel total de agua en los embalses sigue bajando cada semana, a donde va toda esa agua?
> Dorito


Hola y bienvenido.
Los grandes embalses no están, quitando Galicia, en la España periférica, que es donde más agua ha caido y la nieve de los Pirineos aun no se ha disuelto.
Además, si metes un bollo seco en un cafe con leche, hace "glup" y te deja sin cafe y sin leche. Saludos

----------


## termopar

> Soy nuevo.
> No entiendo porque despues de lo que ha llovido estas ultimad semanas el nivel total de agua en los embalses sigue bajando cada semana, a donde va toda esa agua?
> Dorito


En realidad es un año muy seco en el noroeste, si además recordamos que este verano fue muy seco, entonces tenemos poca escorrentía en las zonas donde se encuentran los embalses:

----------


## Dorito

Muchas gracias! Quiza habria que pensar en hacer embalses en todas las zonas, el clima va a seguir cambiando y habra que adaptars...

----------


## termopar

Embalses hay suficientes, lo que pasa es que no se rellenan porque no hay agua. Y en la costa no se pueden hacer embalses, lo que hay que hacer es utilizar más desaladoras allí donde se necesite, normalmente, en la costa sureste que gasta más agua de la que tiene.

----------


## Dorito

Por lo poco que yo sé, lo de desalar no es una opción eficiente, si lo fuera se habrían resuelto muchos problemas hace tiempo!
Alguien puede explicarme, si es verdad, porque en la costa no se pueden hacer embalses?

----------


## termopar

Lo de que sea eficiente o no, ....depende, se desala en muchas partes del mundo. 

En España, por cierto, bastante. En las islas canarias están encantados y dicen que menos mal que las tienen. Depende del coste de oportunidad. 

Donde dicen que no son eficientes es donde se puede obtener agua más barata bien porque tienen recursos mayores y más baratos o porque aunque tienen escasez la obtienen mediante trasvases entre cuencas de otras zonas y subvencionada por el estado, a parte de los problemas territoriales que estos generan. Ejemplo: el trasvase que se pretendía hacer desde el Ebro hacia todo el sureste de España era mas caro el metro cubico que el de las desaladoras que se han instalado en la zona. Sin embargo, donde realmente tienen escasez de agua, es la mejor opción de las posibles.

Lo de hacer embalses, en la costa.... Es una tontería. Que capacidad y coste tendrían?, cual sería su uso en zonas de sequía, solo embalsaría para algunas tormentas torrenciales, gotas frías,...? y cuánto recogería para solo unos días? Estaría dispuesto, por ejemplo la vega del segura, a inundar tierras de regadío para introducir embalses muy extensos, caros y poco profundos para que se utilizaran cada 5 o 10 años? quien lo pagaría?. Eso sí que sería mucho más costoso a parte de inútil.

Lo más eficiente sería crear zonas de regadío allí donde se prevé no se necesiten grandes infraestructuras y tengan agua abundante. Aunque hubiese menos radiación solar, la tecnología, hoy en día lo permite perfectamente. Ejemplo, cultivan tomates competitivos con los españoles en Holanda y lechugas en habitaciones opacas con iluminación led en Japón.

----------

